# Rolleiflex 2.8c, Poloroid Sun 600 and more



## AndrewK (Oct 4, 2009)

got all this today at my grandparents
Everything but the d40 which i already had.
So stoked on the rolleiflex 2.8c.


----------



## Proteus617 (Oct 5, 2009)

What's the folding rangefinder on the far left?


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 5, 2009)

Aww...  The Rolleiflex 2.8, one of the crappiest MF cameras out there! Tell you what...  I'll get it off your hands for $50 shipped!

Just kidding, brother! Very, very nice gift! Time for you to go analog and Medium Format!

Congrats on that MF baby, it's worth quite a few. What lens you got on that?


----------



## compur (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice haul!!  That Contina on the left -if it's in good order- will make a great coat camera.

Here is a manual for it.. Zeiss Ikon contina instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals

Congrats!!


----------



## Patrice (Oct 19, 2009)

That Rollie is a true gem! 

Pat


----------

